# Cast net tips



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Well i got a cast net over christmas and and have only used it a few times, and havent ever caught anything besides a couple shrimp lol. Ive tried the base of the Octagon, off the pier and docks at bayview park, shoreline park, along the sea wall by toll booth on the beach, off and all around bob sikes, off and around the piers behind the shell, and off and around 17th st. So my question is, what is yalls advice on how to go about actually catching some bait? be it some mullet or just ANYTHING, whats the best strategy for someone without a boat? Just post up at a spot and wait till you see em swimmin by? Any tricks / tips / etc. would be greatly appreciated! Thanks guys


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mix up some cat food, Bread and a little sand. The sand makes it sink. Use the mixture for chum and the Bait will come...


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

you can add some menhaden oil to what was already listed & get ready....just try not to get the oil on you :sick


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

all those ideas are good. If you cant get any chum together and you are wade fishing anyway. Look right where the sand goes to grass. if you look real close you will see silver flashes, that is bait in the grass, throw on it. If you throw into grass blind most of the time you will score on bait. Now mullet that is an art of its own. Depends on how big your net is, what size mesh you are useing and how heavy its hung, are you throwing from a bridge or wading for mullet?


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys, i never even thought about chumming lol. Im using a 6 foot net, and usually not wading but i dont mind wading if i need to do it to get to the bait. I guess it would be wishful thinking to think i could score some mullet large enough to use for shark bait....:shedevil Id love to catch some bull minnows or finger mullet though for Reds, ill have to give the chumming a try


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

You definitely need to chum, or throw around grass for pinfish. The islands around Galvez Landing hold finger mullet and bull minnows, but that's a little far from where you are fishing.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would also like to add that you can use bonito for shark bait. They used to sell them at Outcast and GBB&T. Or, just catch a catfish and use that for shark bait. Trust me, it works. Bottom fish it straight off the beach.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Wear good polarized glasses and you will be able to spot the bullminnows and finger mullet. Walk slowly through the shallows with the sun not in your eyes, but not casting your shadow towards the bait either. Be stealthy as possible, look for flashes and little v-shape wakes.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *mdrobe2 (5/7/2009)*I would also like to add that you can use bonito for shark bait. They used to sell them at Outcast and GBB&T. Or, just catch a catfish and use that for shark bait. Trust me, it works. Bottom fish it straight off the beach.




Yeah, i normally just try to catch some ladyfish for sharking or buy mullet at GBBT but i was just thinking it would be cool to use the cast net cause then i could catch live bait for redfish too.


----------

